# Advanced filter in Vba to summarize your eCabinets Cut list in excel.



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

In this video I will demonstrate how to use the advanced filter in VBA. to summarize a cut list from the eCabinets five piece door break down.
Here is the link to check it out.
https://youtu.be/7lh_fgZ7VSo

You might also want to check out This video.
Use advanced filter and sumifs to summarize your eCabinets Cut list in excel.
https://youtu.be/2Duh78jZtjY

You can download this work book and follow along at this link.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2e9wcw4b9tmeiv5/AdvanceFilter_SumIfs.xlsb?dl=0

You can also Follow me on
Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/ecabinetstipsandtricks
Twitter
https://twitter.com/eCabinetstips


----------

